
Europe heatwave breaks more temperature records - nurkhz
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-49108847
======
estsauver
I think the thing that's hard about European heatwaves is the relative lack of
air conditioning. In the US, it's been my experience that far more houses have
an aircon than is typical in Europe.

We just broke down and bought an airconditioner for the office, we're working
out of the library today. It's too hot to do work effectively right now.

------
mtmail
Same topic (also bbc.com) discussed yesterday
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20521102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20521102)

~~~
zaarn
Yeah but in Germany the record was broken again. Yesterdays record breaker was
40.5C, today's is 40.9C.

~~~
chewz
Also France, Belgium, Netherlands noticed record highs today.

[https://www.france24.com/en/20190725-europe-france-
germany-h...](https://www.france24.com/en/20190725-europe-france-germany-heat-
wave-global-climate-change)

But Warsaw is 27C, Minsk 21C, Smolensk 18C, Moscow 22C. So not entire Europe
is baking in heatwave only the Western part.

[https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/500hPa/o...](https://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/500hPa/orthographic=30.27,48.78,1459)

The same circulation is responsible for chilly summer in Eastern Europe. So,
not all bad.

------
autisticmind
Heres an official flightplan from an some acutall atmospheric programs. The
last on the list just startet at 22.july. If they test tropical aerosols, then
its no wonder, why its so hot. Theres the list
[http://www.halo.dlr.de/](http://www.halo.dlr.de/)

And its actual and last program:
[http://www.halo.dlr.de/science/missions/southtrac/southtrac....](http://www.halo.dlr.de/science/missions/southtrac/southtrac.html)

~~~
ejolto
What are you insinuating? That atmospheric research causes heatwaves in
Europe?

~~~
autisticmind
If they do research with tropic aerosols, yes. But if you klick on it, page
not found. So, ant say it for 100%. There was a NASA takes it to the MAX
jetfuelresearch, started Jan. 2018 over germany. They did nothing else, then
testing different fuels, with different effect on atmosphere.
[https://www.nasa.gov/aero/nasa-takes-international-
aviation-...](https://www.nasa.gov/aero/nasa-takes-international-aviation-
research-to-the-max) I dont like these things, because they can cause
unpredictable consequences.

~~~
jmcqk6
Is there any more to this analysis than a correlation? I.E. That there was
something that happened in the general area some time period ago?

I'm talking about things like thermodynamic carrying capacity, total mass of
the test, prevailing wind patterns with estimates of where the aerosol might
be now?

A simple bayesian analysis for the current facts: what's more likely to have
caused the warming - a test that generated injected a small amount of mass
into the air, or the massive increase of CO2 over the last several decades?

Based on these two comments, it seems like you're putting too much emphasis on
correlation, and not enough analysis in to some actual thermodynamics.

If you do have access to deeper analysis, please post them. I would be
interested in learning something new.

